# 12x36 Lathe Bed Sliding Indicator Mount



## Everett (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey everyone, I know this isn't a huge project (there's some AWESOME stuff being built by members here) but figured some others on here might have a King, Craftex, Grizzly, etc 12x36 like mine.  I found that a mag-back indicator mount wasn't working well for me so wound up making a clamping block that has enough tension to hold in place against indicator plunger pressure but still be able to slide out of the way when not needed.  Way better than trying to set up the magnetic indicator post like I was before.







From what I can gather the profile of the ways in the import brands of lathes are pretty similar, so if anyone wants a pdf of the drawings let me know and I'll shoot a copy to you.  If you're bored and want to see how I made it, then here's the link: 



If I were to make another one I'd do a couple of the steps differently, but it works like it should.  Thinking about making another to use as a hard stop on the head stock side but that will be another day.


----------



## Proxule (Aug 30, 2021)

No one commented..... what a shame, love the projekt. Ill be making one soon,
thanks for posting.


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 30, 2021)

Maybe a bit late,  I have a similar one using a digital caliper.  I like the fact that it allows me to set a zero easily.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 30, 2021)

Proxule said:


> No one commented..... what a shame, love the projekt. Ill be making one soon,
> thanks for posting.


Well it did get 5 thumbs up!


----------

